

LaTeX in the cloud with Sage - dbaupp
http://sagemath.blogspot.com.au/2013/08/latex-in-cloud.html

======
jloughry
This looks useful to me. And compared with the difficulties of getting LaTeX
to build on an iPad, it's a quite acceptable next best thing.

ETA: the author's discussion of TeX logfile parsing is particularly useful to
me at the moment.

